# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Vulcan Quasar YEAR 1985-6 SERIAL No 27680

## bhil

HELP PLEASE DESPARATE WINTER VERY COLD BRRRR  :No:  
The heater fan cuts off after 10 to 20 minutes. and comes back when system is cooled.
Thermaostate replaced
heater cleaned and checked
controller replaced
Fan Switch capacitor Replaced
NO FIX OF PROBLEM 
fan run when cold nonstop no problem.When
thermostat has been bypassed. 
Allow thermostat controll of heater.
1:20 seconds fan cut in on boost heat 
level 6.
14:10 seconds fan on boost cuts out.
16:05 seconds gas cuts out heat control.
28:11 seconds fan comes on at boost level 
for 10 seconds then cuts off. Due to 
heater cooling already achieved.. 
#QUESTION WHAT OTHER HEAT SHUTTOFF CONTROL 
DOES THE FAN UNIT HAVE ATTACHED???????? 
#OR IS THE FAN UNIT ITSELF "FUBAR" ?????

----------


## watson

Have you checked the Bonaire site.........as they have taken over Vulcan.

----------


## bhil

yes and they have basic manual for turning heater on. the service adn tech manuals are locked to the public. I rang them and they refused to let ,me talk to a a tradie unless I booked a $160.00 call out and would not even allow me to pay for advise over the phone to one of their tradies. I am ashamed at what this world is coming to. where a bussiness is that much a scrooge as to not let you talk to their people to help a person out. its pathetic and they should be ashamed of thenselves. I refuse to give them bussiness and will actively try to amkew sure no-one else goes to them because of this greedy attitude.

----------


## watson

Ok .....I'll keep looking for info that may help.

----------


## bhil

thanks heaps but I may still just give in and get a new one installed. I will inform of that decision if I do 
Brian..

----------


## watson

Good onya Brian,
I wasn't going to suggest that....yet.......as all of the manual sites, keep leading almost to the right one....but it is getting a bit long in the tooth  :Hahaha:

----------


## chrisp

I don't know the details of that heater model, but, if you have a multimeter, you could monitor the voltage to the motor.  If the voltage is present when the motor stops then the problem is the motor or something within the motor (thermal cut-out).  If the voltage disappears when the motor stops, the problem is likely to be something earlier in the circuit.  You could then work back and check the thermostat to the motor. 
BTW, these types of heater often have several thermostats.  One the control the flame, and one to control the fan.  The fan one is designed to start the fan when the burner reaches a certain temperature.

----------


## Bedford

There is something about a heat switch operating the fan at the bottom of this attachment. 
I take it that it is this switch that the capacitor was replaced on, if so the switch may still be faulty and therefore shutting off the fan until it cools down. 
It appears that it could be basically working in reverse to what it's supposed to do. 
This heat switch would be different to the main thermostat.

----------


## bhil

hi all Thanks all so much for your imput and help.
I have won this battle.
I bought an quasar off ebay stripped it down to nothing took the fan unit and the gas control unit. took mine apart and replaced them both into mine.
smile it works well again and all for $35.00 for the old heater.. 
In retrospect I consider the fan was some of the problem but I suspect the gas control unit in the front was suspect as well. I did not have the knowlwdge to trakew that aart so I did the next best thing... again thanks for your help people..

----------

